# Recommendations for hilton head, Savannah



## Santina (Sep 29, 2015)

We are traveling to Island Links in October . We have never been there and would appreciate any must do restaurants or tours in each area. I am hoping the drive to Savannah from Hilton Head is manageable. Thanks in advance.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 29, 2015)

A day trip to Savannah, the city trolley tour and Ms Wilkes House for breakfast(down home country southern cooking).


----------



## Santina (Sep 30, 2015)

Thank You.


----------



## NKN (Sep 30, 2015)

We stayed at Island Links about 3 years ago.  During the summer it is very "child-oriented".   Should be more adult oriented off-season.

We enjoyed our stay there as it was an easy on/easy off the island, due to its location.

FYI...as part of the check-in procedures, they send you over to another guy and you are heavily encouraged to sign up for one of their "presentations" at another resort.  We did get a $50-75 card we could use for gas, but, unless you are into this type of thing, resist.

We enjoyed the restaurant that had the word "Backyard" in the name.  Just outside Sea Pines on the East/West street (forget the name).

We did a day trip to Savannah, just to see what it was like.   Since, technically, HHI is across the river from the city, we parked at the Civic Center on that side of the river and then had a free ferry ride which only takes about 15 minutes.  Should be good walking weather in October.

Enjoy!

NKN


----------



## Pat H (Sep 30, 2015)

The drive to Savannah is about 1 hr. There is a thread with a lot of restaurant recommendations. One of my favorites is Skullcreek Boathouse.


----------



## Santina (Oct 1, 2015)

Thanks for the info>


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Oct 1, 2015)

NKN said:


> We stayed at Island Links about 3 years ago.  During the summer it is very "child-oriented".   Should be more adult oriented off-season.
> 
> We enjoyed our stay there as it was an easy on/easy off the island, due to its location.
> 
> ...



Do you mean that HHI is across the river from Savannah and there is a free ferry? I'd be interested in this.

Also, I'm interested in "kid-oriented" resorts on HHI. What did they have for kids there?


----------



## NKN (Oct 1, 2015)

Yes, to the river.    If you look at a map, you'll see that the river that flows through Savannah is technically between Savannah and HHI.      

Parking in Savannah is expensive, so if you park at the Civic Center, on the eastern side of the river, it is not only easier to get to, but cheaper parking.  Huge parking lot.

You then walk around the building to the river frontage and then sit and wait for the next Ferry ride.  Every 20 minutes or so.  

Also you can find more info on the web site for the civic center.

We used GPS to get from HHI to the civic center.  Took us a back way, which was shorter and quicker.  But......we got to within a 1/8 mile of the civic center, and GPS directed us along the old construction road, which doesn't lead directly into the parking lot.  So we had to improvise at that point.

Once you get off the highway, stay on the double-lane highway heading towards the civic center and you should be okay.  We didn't and that was our mistake.

We were only in the City 2-3 hours, due to weather.   Our first and only restaurant stop was VIC'S ON THE RIVER.    Wonderful!  Got  back home and ordered their cook book.  It can be approached from the riverfront side or from the street, one block back.

Enjoy!

NKN        :whoopie:


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 1, 2015)

NKN said:


> Yes, to the river.    If you look at a map, you'll see that the river that flows through Savannah is technically between Savannah and HHI.
> 
> Parking in Savannah is expensive, so if you park at the Civic Center, on the eastern side of the river, it is not only easier to get to, but cheaper parking.  Huge parking lot.
> 
> ...


Thanks we are going to try this next year.


----------



## jme (Oct 1, 2015)

FLDVCFamily said:


> Do you mean that HHI is across the river from Savannah and there is a free ferry? I'd be interested in this.



take a look at this on Googlemaps, 
can ZOOM in/out with +/-
and click&drag for left/right.

(to remove bottom pics and open up the photo, click on small double arrow on lower right near word "Explore" and yellow man figure)

https://goo.gl/maps/zjKCQhKxR5r


to save time, here's a slightly more ZOOMED photo, again, click on double arrow lower right to clear foreground of pics. 

https://goo.gl/maps/xwa4qo4JaNQ2



.


----------



## hjtug (Oct 1, 2015)

Consider reading "Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evil" and visiting sites in Savannah referred to in the book.



NKN said:


> We enjoyed the restaurant that had the word "Backyard" in the name.  Just outside Sea Pines on the East/West street (forget the name).


"A Lowcountry Backyard" on Palmetto Bay Rd.

We enjoyed the Calibogue Cruise Tour to Daufuskie Island with self-guided golf cart tour of the island.


----------



## Santina (Oct 3, 2015)

What will the weather be last week of October?


----------



## Pat H (Oct 3, 2015)

There is no free ferry between HHI and Savannah. You have to drive to Savannah to take the free ferry near the Civic Center. 

The end of October should be very nice. Lower humidity and temps in the 70's maybe even low 80's during the day.


----------



## NKN (Oct 3, 2015)

Sorry.  My original comment was not clear .   The civic center on the river in Savannah, is abt an hour from HHI.

But it is easy to get to and has cheaper parking.

Nkn.


----------



## tschwa2 (Oct 3, 2015)

*Vagabond Cruise*

For us HHI is an EOY trip.  We have visited Savannah twice.

There is a daytrip cruise to Savannah.
http://vagabondcruise.com/vagabond-cruise-our-cruises/

It leaves at 9a and returns 4:30p from Harbour town.  We did a trolley tour once we got there. 

Two years later we drove and did a hop on hop off tour.  We will be going next April after skipping Savannah the last 4 years and will probably opt for a walking tour this time.


----------



## Santina (Oct 4, 2015)

That cruise sounds awesome!


----------



## Steve NH (Oct 9, 2015)

We go to HH every year, 3-5 weeks.
Restaurants
Hudson's Seafood House On The Docks - my wife is into seafood and has to go here every time down.
"843" (Yes that is the name )  Not cheap, for two for the evening we dropped over $ 100.00, But was awesome, very personal service. Top Class in my book.
I find most restaurants very good, 
A lot of nice bike paths, bike rentals are cheap.


----------



## medsed (Oct 10, 2015)

Mrs. Wilkes is open from 11am to 2 pm....everyone should try it once.  Get in line early, talk to folks from all over that are waiting in line with you.  Food is great, company is great, it's a truly unique experience.

There are several good tours...carriage tours of Savannah gets excellent reviews and is a fun way to see the sights.  There are also hop on hop off tours, trolleys, and even haunted history tours.  

It is a beautiful city with all of the little squares and parks, you could just drive around and look at those and choose a few sights to see on your own rather easily as well.


----------



## Santina (Nov 9, 2015)

Thank you all for your dinner recommendations! We had a great time and ate at most of the restaurants. Thank you jme. My favorite
Rie was Pink House. Enjoyed Hugo Bones and  bluff ton places. Discovered Huey's. And Sunset grill on our own,!


----------

